

This American Life's Alex Blumberg Podcast on Starting a Startup - jpn
http://hearstartup.com/

======
jpn
Alex Blumberg of This American Life and NPR's Planet Money has created this
fantastic podcast on his personal experience on starting a startup.

It's a very interesting listen. Check it out!

~~~
cgoodmac
Hearing Sacca live re-write his pitch and deliver it back to him 100x better
in episode 1 was amazing.

